# A 4 week old kitten for sale on gumtree



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

As the tile says really :bash:
I could not believe it when i see it.

One Month Old Kitten For Sale £30 Gravesend Kent cats and kittens for sale


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

I've emailed them as I'm sure many others are also going to do advising against the sale... whether it will help or not who knows but worth a try.


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

i did to, and pointed out the reasons just in case they had no idea, but at that age its still very obvious, at least to me, that they should be with mum. I have reported the ad to, lets just hope the kitten either goes to someone that knows what they are doing or the current owner takes on board any advice.


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

I've messaged a friend who works for a Vets in Gravesend, hopefully someone at the surgery will investigate.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Poor kitten :'(


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks as though the ad has been removed : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well i doubt that will stop them passing this poor little critter on to some unsuspecting new owners, but glad you've managed to get it off Gumtree!

People like that just do my head in! :bash:


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

feorag said:


> Well i doubt that will stop them passing this poor little critter on to some unsuspecting new owners, but glad you've managed to get it off Gumtree!


At least the main Veterinary surgery in Gravesend is now aware, so they will be keeping their eyes out for any other ads for it that may pop up locally.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I know this isnt anything to do with the thread :blush: But thought id ask instead of creating a new one...
How do you keep house cats?
Can you open the windows or will they escape? Will they bolt when you open the front door ect?
Thanks xx


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

what was wrong with the kitten ?


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Erm, it was 4 weeks old. Not even weaned let alone ready to leave!!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

mattm said:


> Erm, it was 4 weeks old. Not even weaned let alone ready to leave!!!!


 oh ok :gasp:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

What effects would it have on the kitten long term? Could it kill it or would its growth just be really stunted?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

the kitten will be terrified and this may make the kitten get seperation anxiety some cats shouldnt leave until 14 weeks brett so this is pretty disgusting ! x


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

This is how tiny and infantile a 24-day old kitten is (only 4 days younger than the one in the ad):



















Edited to add: the kittens weren't even eating solid food at this age - some were tasting, but that's all


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> the kitten will be terrified and this may make the kitten get seperation anxiety some cats shouldnt leave until 14 weeks brett so this is pretty disgusting ! x


 brett ?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm wandering if my cats are so small because thay were weaned too young? The owners of the mother weaned them at just 4 weeks. This is very iresponsible to put them for sale at this age, If they don't want the kitten they should have neutered/spayed.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> I know this isnt anything to do with the thread :blush: But thought id ask instead of creating a new one...
> How do you keep house cats?
> Can you open the windows or will they escape? Will they bolt when you open the front door ect?
> Thanks xx


yes if you open a window the cat is likely to jump out and similarly if you leave a door open it will run out - certainly in the early stages. 

None of my cats has ever been allowed to free roam (my garden is cat proofed so they go out in the back garden), but none of them have ever made any attempt to run out of the front door, since they 'grew up'.



Jczreptiles said:


> I'm wandering if my cats are so small because thay were weaned too young? The owners of the mother weaned them at just 4 weeks. This is very iresponsible to put them for sale at this age, If they don't want the kitten they should have neutered/spayed.


Depends on how the breeders weaned to be honest. I started weaning my kittens at anything from 18 days, but that was because they were showing an interest in their mother's food. A 4 week old kitten isn't independent of its mother's milk, even if weaning starts at 18 days.

If the owner of your cats' mother took the kittens away from her and left them to feed themselves at 4 weeks, then yes that could stunt them, but if they started weaning them, but still left them with their mother at 4 weeks, then it shouldn't.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> Depends on how the breeders weaned to be honest. I started weaning my kittens at anything from 18 days, but that was because they were showing an interest in their mother's food. A 4 week old kitten isn't independent of its mother's milk, even if weaning starts at 18 days.
> 
> If the owner of your cats' mother took the kittens away from her and left them to feed themselves at 4 weeks, then yes that could stunt them, but if they started weaning them, but still left them with their mother at 4 weeks, then it shouldn't.


 Thanks for clearing that up, I am stumped now on why they are so small in comparison to other cats.


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

May have been worth pretending interest in buying and informing the RSPCA. I can't help feeling that if they have been forced to take the ad down they will find other means of being rid of it, though I hope they were just ignorant and have learnt something.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sizes can vary! Everything in my house has been descended from my foundation queen and I have various sizes. Her first daughter, once neutered weighed in at over 8lb. Another daughter from another mating to a male cat equally as masculine and large as her first mating produced Kisha who, even neutered still only weighs in at about 6-6.5lb, yet she produced our Roscoe who is our second biggest Cat!

As I've just said on another thread, it's not just about the size of the parents, it's genetically what's behind them.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> Sizes can vary! Everything in my house has been descended from my foundation queen and I have various sizes. Her first daughter, once neutered weighed in at over 8lb. Another daughter from another mating to a male cat equally as masculine and large as her first mating produced Kisha who, even neutered still only weighs in at about 6-6.5lb, yet she produced our Roscoe who is our second biggest Cat!
> 
> As I've just said on another thread, it's not just about the size of the parents, it's genetically what's behind them.


 Okay chears for that, the smallest is only 2kilos and the largest 2.2kilos they are both 2 and 1/2 years old both male from the same litter.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooh, that is small mind!! My Somalis are what is known as 'foreign', being lithe and fine boned cats, so not heavy, but even my entire girls who I struggled to keep weight on in between their pregnancies, managed to maintain a weight of just over 2.5Kg, but my boys all weighed in at around and over 4.5Kg


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

ChokolateLatte said:


> May have been worth pretending interest in buying and informing the RSPCA. I can't help feeling that if they have been forced to take the ad down they will find other means of being rid of it, though I hope they were just ignorant and have learnt something.


If you haven't read the earlier posts, it so happens I know someone who works in the biggest vet practice in that area and they are now aware. If this kitten is advertised again then people will be waiting to jump on it. Best I can do - (or anyone, come to think of it, now the ad's gone.)


----------

